# Marbo?



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I've stuck this guy in my league list, more for fun than effectiveness. 

So far, I see two uses for him. 

A. Get in a ruined building with floors, choose a different floor to drop the demo charge (so he doesn't risk getting hit) and try to hit whatever troops are sitting in it. 

B. Find the largest, most annoying tank with low rear armor, drop him behind it and it is almost impossible to miss with the demo charge. Penning should be easy against rear armor 10. 

Are there any other cool ideas I can use?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I use Marbo often, for the second reason you have written about mainly.

As the game develops there are plenty of uses for him. The new 5th edition as codicies have been released all appear to be moving toward two flavors, imo...

1). Things that will stand and fire
2). Things that will move up and fire or CC.

In previous editions it was not as cut and dried, and a unit was more multi-purpose. Getting things that move up and continue to launch devestating attacks as tehy move has become more restrictive, and the advance of the rules or changes have made it easier over time for commanders to get their troops effectively into close combat. The Lascannon no longer commands the battlefield as it once did, and now melta appears to be all the rage.

Marbo therefore has two interesting uses for his points.

1). Destroy something large and nasty at the back line or in deployment, things like tanks or pie platers are a good choice with little defence.

2). He can effectively take out a small specialized squad himself if used smartly enough, more than 3 or 4 casualties will force a test and hopefully a flee. (I have used him twice with a culex on orcs this way effectively making them run and keeping marbo alive to deal more carnage next turn in conjunction with the culex).

3). You can use him with tellion and a vindicare to awesome affect on bodyguard type units to stop those.. you cant target that blah blah nid as he has a friend... or orks with ever different armament... expensive, but it works and that player never sees it coming then marbo throws the satchel and its usually a mega unit that suffers. (Most players who begin to min/max a unit, will spend 300-400 points on something nasty which if you gut it will stop them in their tracks).


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I wrote an article on him a few days ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=56861

"Making the most of Marbo."

Basically, I use him to clean up wounded units and as a area denial weapon, as well as the way you describe.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

with his demo charge he'd be great at taking out Termies and Meganobz


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow a vindicare assasin and tellion, that sounds like a lot of fun! 
pretty much take out any character with that combo XD


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure who Tellion is since I am new to guard and I don't remember seeing him in the dex, will read through again. 

Only thing is about the Marbo/Callidus mix is that they could come in at different times and are rather useless against a large horde army, which by turn 3 when Marb/Cal comes in will have either used their tanks or not.

Right now I am planning to use him with a Vindicaire since, the sniper is slightly less powerful than the uber Callidus but offers you that pinpoint kill when you need it.


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Telion is a space marine scout sgt upgrade character and he gets to allocate his own inflicted wounds


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

So how the heck would anyone fit Telion, a Vindicaire AND Marbo in one force legitly?

You can't put Marbo into a DH or WH list, which you need a Vindicaire for and you can't put any SM into a IG list. 

As far as I know you can't but then again I have never tried to put any Space Marines into any of my armies.

Battle Report:

Game 1: Marbo dropped a Demo Charge on a BA Death Company from the top of a 3 story building, killing 2 of the 5 who were on an objective. The remainder ran up the stairs to kill him, doing so with unfortunate ease but also causing them to be ineffective for the rest of the game.

Game 2: Orc player kept all but troops and HQ in reserve (special mission). Marbo dropped his demo charge on a squad of Grotz from the top of a building, killing 2-3 or the 10 there... a Killacan came in the next turn, scaling the building and killed Marbo. This was not a good use of our Stallone styled friend. :/


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Arcane said:


> So how the heck would anyone fit Telion, a Vindicaire AND Marbo in one force legitly?
> 
> You can't put Marbo into a DH or WH list, which you need a Vindicaire for and you can't put any SM into a IG list.
> 
> ...


Aye I dont think its possible to use all three of those characters unless of course your opponent is silly enough to agree to it :biggrin:

Having him deploy in cover is a great idea as hes vulnerable when he arrives. Since you can assault and use the demolishion charge in the same turn, he would be useful as a HQ slayer or simply throw him at anything thats expensive points wise and hope it pays off!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

He cannot assault the turn he comes into play however, making it rather tricky. Personally I don't like having a lone KP sitting out with his charge unblown so I do it first turn he comes in.


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Arcane said:


> He cannot assault the turn he comes into play however, making it rather tricky. Personally I don't like having a lone KP sitting out with his charge unblown so I do it first turn he comes in.


agreed, he will be a liability in terms of KPs


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Update:

Marbo stealthy climbed atop a ruined building and overlooked a detachment of Tau tanks, in a heated skirmish with a horde of Sisters of Battle. 

It was clear the Sisters were losing the fight when a Battle Suit flew down and blasted them with it's flamers. Nearby, a Hammerhead tank was flanked by two Devilfish, which had disembarked their fire warriors. As the fire warriors readied their strange, alien guns, Marbo primed his explosives and dropped them on top of the Hammerhead tank. 

To his dismay, it bounced off the rounded top of the vehicle and fell several meters away, exploding in a large blast that only served to unnerve the Tau warriors for a few seconds. This was long enough however for him to quickly scale down the building and run to the nearest Devilfish. Once there, he shoved a melta bomb into one of it's gun mountings. 

With a flash of light, the weapon was destroyed, but the tank remained in tact. Knowing the battle was lost, he slunk away without notice, watching the fires swell as the last cries of the dying Sisters loomed upon the fog of war.

(Brought him in on top of a building where he dropped his charge on a big force of Tau. I rolled a 5 and a 6, so it scattered 6 inches, missed and did nothing. The next turn I was able to run him down and drop a melta bomb on a transport but that only destroyed it's gun. I was pretty disappointed because I rolled fairly bad the whole battle, and Marbo was a complete waste of points here. If luck was willing he should have killed the firewarriors or Hammerhead, ran down and blew up the Devilfish, but neither happened.)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I know I got lucky, but the one time I used Marbo in a game, he was awesome. I was playing a Deathwing army. Marbo appeared next to Belial and his command squad, dropped his demo charge on them and took out all but 1 (including Belial).

In my oppoenents turn, he charged the last terminator from the squad at him, who failed to kill him, then got hacked down by his poisoned blade.

Classic Marbo behaviour.

In my opinion, with his ability to appear where he wants, if the demo charge doesn't scatter too far, you're pretty much guaranteed to make his points back. Any death or dismemberment he causes after that if pretty much a bonus 

Worst case scenario and his demo charge kills him, he'll probably take a few enemies out with him given his high BS and he'll make most of his points back.


----------

